# NFS - bad exports list



## balanga (Mar 13, 2019)

When I try mounting an NFS share I get the following error msg:-


```
mountd[1286]: bad exports list line '/a': symbolic link in export path or statfs failed
```

/etc/exports:-

```
/usr/ports /usr/src /var/cache/pkg /var/nfsroot
/a -network 192.168.1.0/24
```

The mount actually succeeds, but what is the error complaining about?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 13, 2019)

Is /a perhaps a symlink?


----------

